# Plant ID please



## sailing_derrick (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up a bunch of cuttings from a friend and i'm strugling to identify some of them.

1









2









3









4









Oh and i'd also like to know that the plant with the iregular shaped leaves is in the background of no 4

Thanx
Derrick


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll take my stab at it....

First: Bacopa mornieri
Second: Cadamine aquatica
Third: Rotala indica
Fourth: Bacopa caroliniana


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 I'm not sure. It's not _Bacopa monnieri_ or _Lysimachia nummularia_. The parallel veins going back to the base of the leaf suggest a _Lindernia_ (they aren't all veined that way of course), but it's too hard to say. If you can, take another photo when it's in better shape.

#2 probably _Cardamine lyrata_.

#3 _Hemianthus micranthemoides_, most likely. It's doesn't look like Rotala rotundifolia, which is frequently called _R. indica_ in error.

#4 Center plant is _Bacopa caroliniana_, plant to upper left is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_, aka water sprite, a fern.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

#1 looks to me like _Micranthemum umbrosum_ (giant baby tears)


----------

